# 50 gal Construction Journal - UPDATE 05/14/15



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, here is my construction journal of my first vivarium, well, it is more like pictures, I don't feel like writing about all of it because this part of it is fairly generic. 

















































Currently I am working on the stream down to the pond.
Any comments and questions welcomed.

-Beeswaxx


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Wow! Looks great! What you putting in there? Keep taking pictures! I always start out taking pictures and then realize I did like 20 steps and didn't take any pictures.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks! I am thinking about getting 4 leucs.
There were a couple of steps that I didn't take pictures of. I actually had the waterfall area different, built up to where the rock is now in great stuff. I decided I didn't like it and tore it down. I am much happier how it is now.
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks awesome!!! Keep us updated!

Luke


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah looks like lots of work too but I bet the end result will be amazing.


Updates plz


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks interesting! What's the black stuff you painted on the glass? Sorry if it's obvious, but this is all pretty new to me. Thanks, Justin.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Silicone.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

You use black silicon to hid stuff so when someone looks from the side they don't see yellow great stuff. Some use black silicon to hide false bottoms as well.

Will your great stuff area to the right be water proof? Cool idea, I never thought of that.

Are you going to use a false bottom throughout the tank? What is the great stuff square in the lower right corner? Is the waterfall going into it and the overflow will go into the falsebottom? That is a way cool idea. I have been racking my brain for months trying to come up with something like that.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks!
I am going to cover the water part on the right in silicon and rocks, and there will be a stream going down to a pond in the false bottom in the front. (You can't really see it in the pictures.)
-Beeswaxx


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

--UPDATE--
05-06-05

Been busy working, as much as I can. Here are some updated shots.

Finished covering the Greatstuff in cocofiber.









I got inspired and added a "branch" coming out of the background to give it a more 3-D look. I also finished the stream for the water area.

















Next step is to test the water feature, make sure I don't have any leaks. I'm crossing my fingers.

I also got out my old 10 gal aquarium, and found some mosses and plants around the house. I am testing them out to see how they will grow in a humid environment. All seem to be doing well so far.









-Beeswaxx


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Just a quick question, hopefully people will see it here...
For my substrate, I am planning on a mix of cocofiber, jungle mix, and moss, does this sound good?
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

It's turning out great! I really like the stream, hope there aren't any leaks! To put on the silicone over the great stuff, did you just wear gloves and smear it on? Was the coco fiber completely dry? I am in the process of doing that step and then I will be set but the moisture of the coco bedding is deterring me. great tank so far!


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Yup, smear away . Also, try not to miss any spots because it is a pain to go back later and fix them all. 
It took me forever to dry the cocofiber, I was drying it in the sun on garbage bags, but when the top layer dried, the wind would come and blow the light stuff away. I ended up getting most of the moisture out in the sun, and then I left it in a room for a while until it was dry. I haven't had any problem with cocofiber falling off.
Thanks
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

The easiest way is to bake it. 350-400F for 30min-1hour, depending on how thickly you put it on. Try not to put more than 1cm of coco fiber at a time, or it will be drying for too long. Try to mix every 20min or so. Large cookie trays work great.

Luke


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is another update.
This is the finished background, before adding water, and testing the waterfall. Just after this picture I added water, and tested the waterfall, and it works fairly well. I still need to give the water a little bit of persuassion to go where I want it, but it should be good. I will add another picture when I get it working.









On a second note, I am trying to decide if I need orchid bark in my substrate, do you guys think it is necessary?
Thanks
-Beeswaxx


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

AWSOME its turning out vey well! I am guessing you are going to use mostly epiphytes b/c you wont be able to put much soil in there without making a big porblemtic drop into your pond. Just a though i cant wait to see end results.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Bought some plants today, I think I may have too many ground ones...
I want to get a whole bunch of broms, but the nursury I went to didn't have any. Anyone know of a place in British Columbia that has broms, or an online dealer that ships to Canada? Also, can anyone give me some names of some other good epiphytes?
Thanks
-Beeswaxx


----------



## C.A.Caron (Apr 30, 2004)

Contact them:

http://hawaiianbotanicals.com/

Right in British Colombia too... :wink:


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks
I think I have been there, but I forgot about it.
Probably make a trip there next weekend.
-Beeswaxx


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Just to make the construction journal complete, here is a finished pic, with frogs and everything.








Thanks for everyones help and input on the different topics.
Just some updates for this thread, the lower pond was filled in to have more room for plants, except for a small area that I dug up a week ago, which is now a little pond (can be seen at the front of the pic). The stream is gone (it leaked too much). Oh, and there are better lights, higher wattage, and larger (went from two 15" 15 watts to two 4' 40 watts, 6500 K).
Thanks again, I couldn't have done it nearly as well without the help of you guys!


----------

